# Thomas1 has reached 3,000 posts!!!



## dn88

*You did it! 

What to say... I am truly impressed with your knowledge and your great interest in languages.*

*I have been posting in the WR forums for only three months, but I am already able to realize how valuable your input into the forums is.*

*And all I can do now is congratulate you on your third postiversary, adding that I relish reading your posts. 
*
*Once again, let me applaud your stamina in learning foreign languages and probing into the arcane details of our mother tongue.

** My sincerest congratulations to you, Thomas, I am hoping to "argue" and "agree" with you very many times in the future (especially in the Slavic forum). 

* *What else can I say? Keep up the good work and don't you even dare to stop! 


Moje wielkie gratulacje!!!

*dn88​


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Indeed. Hats off! I'm already struggling with two languages, but you apparently learn them by the dozen. Now, let's have one thousand posts for each .


----------



## jester.

Mes félicitations sincères, Thomas.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Well done, Thomas1.  Many congratulations.  I always enjoy and learn from our discussions.

Best wishes,

Thomas2


----------



## nichec

Hey, good job!


----------



## cyanista

*----- Уже 3 тысячи??? Вот это да!!! **-----**

Я же тебя недавно поздравляла с первым юбилеем!  

       Второй я как-то умудрилась пропустить  
...но в этот раз прими мои двойные поздравления и тройное гип-гип ура!!!!   
*​


----------



## geve

Bravo, bravo, bravo Thomas ! Je suis toujours contente de te croiser. Tu as toujours l'air souriant, motivé, rempli de curiosité (oui, même par écran interposé !). Tout ça mérite bien une petite danse !


----------



## Jana337

*Blahopřeji, Tome.  
** A děkuji za to, že mě nepřímo učíš poznávat taje své mateřštiny. 
*​* Rozumím mnohem lépe než dříve. *​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Félicitations Tomek ! 
C'est toujours sympa de te croiser aux détours des fils : est-ce que tu arrives toujours à t'y retrouver ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bon postiversaire au plus curieux (3000 posts = 3000 questions ?) des Polonais du forum  et au plus serviable aussi :


Thomas1 said:


> Bonjour,
> _Moi, j'avais rangé, fait la vaisselle, arrosé les fleurs._
> Thomas


----------



## Thomas1

*Dn88*, bardzo mi przyjemnie, że zacząłeś ten wątek, że mogę spotykać Cię na WR forach i wymieniać spostrzeżenia na tematy lingwistyczne, to sama przyjemność. 

*Nil*, thanks for the kind words. I have still so much to learn ahead of me. Unfortunately, for the lack of time I trully learn only two languages, and am happy yours is one of them.

*Jester*, merci à toi aussi, j'aime bien de te croiser sur notrre WR forums et échanger des avis avec toi.

*Thomas*, I always find our discussions extremely interesting, your insightfull comments on the English Only forum make me aware of many nuances I didn't think of before. 

*Nichec*, thanks for your nice words, I also appreciate very much your contribution to the enhancement of my knowledge of English.

*Cyanista*, большое спасибо, ну я очень счастливый что я могу тебе встречать здесь, но а здесь все свои.

*Geve*, c'est aussi bien de croiser une personne come toi ici, de lire tes messages ou, comme ça a arrvé à un certain moment, de partager les mêmes bogues.

*Jana*, bardzo mi jest przyjemnie ogłosić, że zrozumiałem niemal każde słowo z Twojej wiadomości jak również, że coś niecoś z tego co pisze pomaga Ci w nauce polskiego.

*Karine*, je suis aussi content de te rencontrer ici, parfois je ne peut pas m'y retrouver ; et d'échanger des méssages très utils et sympas !

*Punky Zoé*, jousqu'à ce post je me démandais ce que tu voulais dire ici :


Punky Zoé said:


> Est-ce que tu pourrais laver le sol, tant que tu y es ? Merci


maintenant, je sais que je dois limiter ma imagination. Merci Punky.


It is an honour to be a part of this community. Each day I learn so much and come across so nice and helpful people that it's no surprise I got addicted. I inebriate myself with this spirit, knowledge and wit as often as I only can being always in debt.


----------



## AngelEyes

*Excellent, Thomas1! *

*Congratulations on all your fine contributions here.*

*May you offer many more. *



*AngelEyes*


----------



## Thomas1

*AngelEyes*, dziękuę za miłe słowa. Who would'a thought we share the same origin? The WR forums are _small_.  Good to see you here.


----------



## Grekh

Hey! Felicidades por tus 3000 posts.


----------



## JamesM

Thomas1 - Congratulations!  It was great to see your name pop up on the Congrats pages.  Thank you for your contributions to the English Only forum.  

- James


----------



## Calamitintin

Bravo bravo Thomas ! Moje wielkie gratulacje aussi!!! 
Bon courage pour les 3000 suivants !
++
Cal


----------



## Thomas1

*Grekh*, muchas gracias por tus lindas palabras. Es muy amable de tu parte.  (These are my first words in Spanish )

*James*, it was great to see your kind words too, I always find your comments really valuable and our discussions very interesting as well as enjoyable.

*Calamitintin*, moje wielkie podziękowania à toi aussi !  J'apprécie vraiment tes commentaires et contribution dans la section française des WR forums !


----------



## Trisia

I am so *horribly *late, but still...

I like your posts a lot, and I hope to be able to see many more of them.

Thanks for contributing in making our stay on the EO forum a delightfully enjoyable experience. (And yours is a significant addition )

Best wishes,
Trisia


----------



## Suehil

And I'm even later - how selfish of me!
Congratulations, Tom - you obviously enjoy it as much as I do.
Sue


----------

